# رجاء من المختصين.ما حقيقة الأقاويل المنتشره بأن فلاتر ro مضره لأنها بتزيل الأملاح المفيده



## imiaama1989 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

رجاء من المختصين.ما حقيقة الأقاويل المنتشره بأن فلاتر ro مضره لأنها بتزيل الأملاح المفيده


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (22 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
تنظيف او فلترة الماء غير ضارة ولكن ازالة الاملاح المفيدة للجسم او بعضها يقلل الفائدة من الماء ولا يشكل ضررا لها فاذا كانت المياه مالحة مثلا وغير مستساغة فيمكن تخفيف الاملاح منها وجعلها صالحة للشرب اي بتقليل العسرة لها .
وبالتوفيق


----------



## imiaama1989 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا ياخى ولكن أنا أقصد إن فلاتر ro بتجعل نسبة الأملاح مابين 5 الى 90 جزئ على المليون لتر وأنا سمعت ن هذه النسبه ضعيفة جدااا ز ياريت تفيدنى يا أخى


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (23 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
نعم هذه النسبة قليلة جدا حيث ان الاملاح يجب ان تكون ما بين 250 الى 400 تقريبا جزء/مليون ولذلك يمكن خلط الماء الخارج من التنقية مع قليل من ماء المصدر لزيادة نسبة الاملاح المفيدة للجسم وخاصة الكالسيوم والذي هو الداعم للعظام في جسمنا .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------



## mostafa abdeen (4 ديسمبر 2012)

تحتاج الى محبس mix
يتصل من الانبوب الخارج بعد الفلاتر الثلاثه الاولى مع الخرطوم المتصل مع خزان الفلتر بعد المبرين ويتم قياس نسبه الاملاح بعد ذلك


----------



## شاةثيبخعشي (23 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ..... جهاز ال ro ينزع الاملاح المفيده والضاره الاملاح المفيده بتدخل الجسم من مصادر اخرى مثل الفاكهه والخضروات وبعدين توجد مرحله اخرى ممكن تضفها على الجهاز وهى شمعه الاملاح وهى متوفره فى الاسواق وهذه الشمعه تضيف الاملاح المفيده الى المياه بعد المينبرين


----------



## قدرى أبوعبيدة (11 مارس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووور يااخى


----------



## سيد ابو العربي (17 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم
الاخ imiaama1989
اولا يجب معرفة مصدر المياه فاذا كانت جوفية فلا ننصح باستعماله مطلقا
واما ان كانت سطحية كمياه الانهار ,و مراحل المعالجة لا تفي بالغرض منها ,والمواصفات اعلى من المسموح به ننصح باستعمال بعض المراحل وليس لدرجة RO لان هذه المرحلة تزيل كل ما ما في المياه وفي هذه الحالة يتم شرب مياه تقريبا مقطرة خالية من الاملاح المفيدة للجسم .
ونحن في البلديات ننصح باستعمال الفلتر ذو المرحلة الواحدة لتنظيف الشوائب الممكن تواجدها بسبب مواسير المياه كالصدأ ورمل وما شابه.
هناك حالة واحدة فقط اطلب فيها شرب مياه الفلاتر وهي لمن يعانون من مشاكل في الكلى كالفشل الكلوي اعافنا الله واياكم.


----------



## kerry (7 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم 

اولا موضوع ro فى مياة الشرب بيكون على حسب نوع مياة الداخلة للمنزل فى بعض المناطق تستخدم شركة مياة الشرب مياة جوفية وبتصل فيها الاملاح فوق 800 ppm 

فى الحالات دى بتكون محتاج قلتر مزود بمرحلة ro علشان تخفض نسبة الاملاح فى المية دى وزى ما قال الاخ الكريم فى محبس ممكن تدعادل بية نسبة الاملاح بدخول مياة غير منزوعة الملح ولكن الواقع ان اى حد بيركب فلتر مبيعملش الموضوع دا هو بيركب الفلتر ويشغلة وخلاص وعادة حتى مبيوصلش الاملاح ل 90 كل الفلاتر اللى قستها كانت 50 . 
ا

فى حالة ان مياة الى داخلة البيت مياة بلدية ( مياة نهر النيل ) دى مش محتاجة اكتر من فلتر مرحلة واحدة تنزع الشؤائب بس وراوسب الاكاسيد


بالنسبة للضرر ro لو للناس كبار هيبقى مفيش مشكلة لان ممكن تعوض الاملاح دى من حاجات تانية 
المشكلة فى الاطفال تحت سن 5 سنين بتعملهم مشكلة فى المعدة علشان كدا اللى عنده اطفال تحت سن 5 سنين يفضل انه يخلط المية من الحنفية مع ro او ميشربش منها اصلا 
والله اعلم


----------



## waelazzaz (16 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طالبه رضاء الله (19 يناير 2015)

نظام ro لايفصل الاملاح من المياه بنسبه 100% وهذه النسبه تختلف بحسب نوع الاغشيه المستخدمه ..ويمكن امرار الماء الخارج من الاغشيه على فلاتر تسمى فلاتر اعاده المعادن وهي تحتوى على الكالسيوم والماغنزيوم


----------

